# Pictures of Brachycephalic Dwarfs?



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 12, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had pictures of brachycephalic dwarfs? I am doing a report in it in my equine science class and so I thought one of Y'all would have a few pictures!

And if you have any good pictures of Achondroplasia that would be good for it post those too!

Thanks,

Gage


----------



## shoeboxstables (Mar 13, 2008)

We have a beautiful ach. type dwarf, Jazzy




I'll see what photos I have uploaded of her- but if you'd like more, and larger photos, I can provide them!!

This is her just the other day


----------



## Dona (Mar 13, 2008)

We have a little brachycephalic dwarf.



"Button" is 1 year old now...and only 21". So far, she has been relatively healthy. Her only problem is lax tendons on her rear hooves. She wears "magic" shoes to help correct that. We hope that she will soon be able to go without them completely.

She is very smart. I taught her to shake hands in 10 minutes. She's very inquisitive & "needs" something to do...so I'm going to teach her some more tricks. (only things that won't put undue stress on her legs). She's already been scheduled to visit a Bible School & nursing home this summer...they'll love the tricks!





Here is the Christmas card she sent out to her "horsey" buddies last year.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 13, 2008)

Gage, you have an equine science class??? Are you kidding me??? Where can I sign up!? :O


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 13, 2008)

These minis are absolutely adorable!



even dwarfs need love! And they are cute enough to get the attention they need too!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 14, 2008)

I think they're absolutely adorable. Was checking on an auction in Macon, Mo next month and see they have a dwarf on the list. Little 1 year old sorrel and white pinto filly. I definitely gotta stay away cause I know exactly what will happen if I don't.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Mar 14, 2008)

Dona said:


>


she is absolutly adorible!!!!!


----------



## Kya's Mom (Mar 15, 2008)

It doesn't get cuter than that! Button is a doll!!


----------



## C G Minis (Mar 15, 2008)

Your right. There is no other cuter than Button!! I am in love with her.


----------



## outlawridge (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's my precious Bayleigh, Dolly, Lilly and Little Joey. Joey is an Achondroplasia and Dolly is most likely too although she has several Brachycephalic characteristics. Bayleigh is Brachycephalic and Lilly has characteristics of both but is more like Bayleigh then she is Dolly. 

Kaitlyn, Jazzy is adorable! And Dona, you KNOW I love little Button!





*Bayleigh*
















*Dolly as a baby a few weeks before we adopted her and then at one year old.*











*Lilly*











*Little Joey as a baby and then at five years old. *


----------

